# Coral Draw öffnen



## kirowatti (3. Mai 2005)

Kurze Frage:
Habe hier Coral-Draw-Dateien, aber kein Coral Draw.
Lassen sich die Daten auch irgendwie mit einem anderen Programm öffnen?
So wie Freehand mit Illustrator, oder so?

L.G.
Kirowatti


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Mai 2005)

Illustartor geht nicht. Hatte das Problem kürzlich selbst


----------

